# If you could add ANY WCA event



## Animorpher13 (Mar 8, 2015)

If you could add ANY WCA event, what would it be? 

Personally, I think it would be cool to have mirror blocks as an event, because the only other shape-shifting event is square-one, and not many people compete in that.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> Personally, I think it would be cool to have mirror blocks as an event, because the only other shape-shifting event is square-one, and not many people compete in that.



Not many people do Mirror Blocks competitively either.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2015)

Lunch


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 8, 2015)

I would add 2BLD, don't tell me you don't agree Ollie.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Mar 8, 2015)

ooh, 2BLD would be cool. But then you'd need to know full COLL (or is it CLL?) to do really well


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

2MBLD, it would be fun to see how rediculously far Maskow could go


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> ooh, 2BLD would be cool. But then you'd need to know full COLL (or is it CLL?) to do really well



2BLD UWR holders know CLL, EG-1, usually EG-2, and sometimes more. 2x2 can be one looked and is pretty different from any other BLD event (except maybe Pyra BLD).


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2015)

Ohcool another one of these threads.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Technically you could one look with cll, eg1 eg2 tcll all of those things. Or just use old pochmann, commutators or any 3 cycle. Endless possibilities. Exactly why I want it.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Technically you could one look with cll, eg1 eg2 tcll all of those things. Or just use old pochmann, commutators or any 3 cycle. Endless possibilities. Exactly why I want it.



But obviously one looking would dominate.


----------



## APcuber (Mar 8, 2015)

I think they should add gear shift


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe an event where you can solve more than 1 cube blindfolded, like 2 or even 3!


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Not necessarily, I'm just taking this from UK but more people know blind methods than the amount that one look 2x2. There are obviously a few one lookers but they no where near dominate


----------



## Kapusta (Mar 8, 2015)

I think one or two relay events (ie maybe a truncated relay like 3x3-5x5, and a full relay from 2x2-7x7) would be interesting. The biggest issue would be the 15 second inspection time rule... might be more practical to extend it to 30 seconds. If it could be successfully implemented, though, it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 8, 2015)

The reason that 2BLD would be stupid other than that you can easily one loom it is that j
now fast people can pull their blindfold down would determine their speed and also would be like a quarter of their solve time.


----------



## hcfong (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't want to add any WCA event, because they already are WCA events.

Or did you mean to ask what non-WCA event I would like to see added as an official WCA event?


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> The reason that 2BLD would be stupid other than that you can easily one loom it is that j
> now fast people can pull their blindfold down would determine their speed and also would be like a quarter of their solve time.



I agree. 2BLD wouldn't really add anything, except a competition of how fast one can put on a blindfold. In my opinion, there are already enough events; there is no need to add any more.


----------



## Wylie28 (Mar 8, 2015)

i think there needs to be a cuboid event, 2x2x3 would be my choice its easy to be sub 10 on it if you can one-look corner permutation


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 8, 2015)

speed-scrambling


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Not necessarily, I'm just taking this from UK but more people know blind methods than the amount that one look 2x2. There are obviously a few one lookers but they no where near dominate



But the one lookers would dominate the fastest times. You can't physically be as fast with a BLD method on 2x2 as a one look sighted method.


----------



## Wylie28 (Mar 8, 2015)

My grandfather wants to see an event where you get a srambled cube and try to make your cube look exactly like it as fast as you can


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Mar 8, 2015)

I think that team BLD should be an event with the same 15 second inspection.


----------



## lerenard (Mar 8, 2015)

Wylie28 said:


> My grandfather wants to see an event where you get a srambled cube and try to make your cube look exactly like it as fast as you can



This is called match the scramble and is part of the weekly competition.

I agree a relay would be fun, either 2-4 or 3-5. Would certain methods become more or less viable?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> speed-scrambling


We should make this a fake official event, and have n00bs perform it at the same time as, say 7x7.

Free scramblers, amirite?


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 8, 2015)

_Honestly_, I would add some type of shape mod. We have all of the cubic puzzles but why not one where you have to know where which shape goes where and how to orient the centers? 

Idk, some type of shape mod event seems cool...

Or relays. But they probably wouldn't go for it because I bet that event would take up a lot of time.


----------



## cashis (Mar 8, 2015)

Mirror blocks isnt exactly shapeshifting
I'd add ghost cube


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

cashis said:


> Mirror blocks isnt exactly shapeshifting
> I'd add ghost cube



Yes it is...

The shape... shifts.


----------



## (X) (Mar 8, 2015)

15-puzzle!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 8, 2015)

Total BLD mirror blocks. Put on blindfold, timer starts, lift the cover, solve the cube, stop timer.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 8, 2015)

thought solving. the competitor is given a 3x3 scramble, paper and a pencil, and no cube. he/she must write the solution out on the piece of paper. the competitor to submit a correct solution the quickest wins. you could also do a fmc like this i suppose. 
however, im not sure that this would fit into a cubing competition. because there isnt a physical puzzle thats being solve... but clock is a thing so i dont see why not


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 8, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> Total BLD mirror blocks. Timer starts, lift the cover, solve the cube, stop timer.



Seppomania would love that. 

I'd quite like it myself. I like the 3x3 mods so mirror blocks, master morphix or Fisher cube would suit me. 

I'm assuming this is a fantasy thread so arguments are more pointless than usual?


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> thought solving. the competitor is given a 3x3 scramble, paper and a pencil, and no cube. he/she must write the solution out on the piece of paper. the competitor to submit a correct solution the quickest wins. you could also do a fmc like this i suppose.
> however, im not sure that this would fit into a cubing competition. because there isnt a physical puzzle thats being solve... but clock is a thing so i dont see why not



That would be basically impossible besides inversing the scramble and just maybe slightly modifying the scramble you have infront of you. And even that, there probably isn't many people who know how to do it (Really good Fewest move solvers, maybe)


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 9, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> That would be basically impossible



No it wouldn't. It would take time though. The way I would do it is:

First I would choose 1-2 pieces at the time and track in my mind move by move where those pieces would be if you apply the scramble on solved cube. 
Then I would write down the places that pieces end up and start over and choose different piece(s) to track this time. 
And just repeat until you have location of all the pieces written down. 
(note that it would take me a LONG time and would be very frustrating and irritating  )

After that it's all easy because now you have the starting state of the cube written down somehow.
Next I would just find a piece that is at my edge buffer position and then go through the cycles from there and translate that to normal 3BLD memo (which I can even write down on paper)
Then just write down a normal BLD solution based on that memo.

Quite easy actually but very time consuming and frustrating


----------



## cashis (Mar 9, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Yes it is...
> 
> The shape... shifts.



Well yeah, but its not like a 4x4x2 or something, because really its just a 3x3 with different shapes


----------



## Randomno (Mar 9, 2015)

cashis said:


> Well yeah, but its not like a 4x4x2 or something, because really its just a 3x3 with different shapes



It does shape shift. XD w/e


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 9, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> That would be basically impossible besides inversing the scramble and just maybe slightly modifying the scramble you have infront of you. And even that, there probably isn't many people who know how to do it (Really good Fewest move solvers, maybe)



not true. i have done it speed BLD style up to the U layer of corners. LSE DNF though. i spread it out over a few days, but im sure that if i were to work on it i could do this type of thing within a reasonable time.


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 9, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> No it wouldn't. It would take time though. The way I would do it is:
> 
> First I would choose 1-2 pieces at the time and track in my mind move by move where those pieces would be if you apply the scramble on solved cube.
> Then I would write down the places that pieces end up and start over and choose different piece(s) to track this time.
> ...



This seems more like a table game you would do with friends between events than an actual official event. 

I've never been to a comp though. What do you guys do between events? If my friends come with me to Nats we will probably to team relays or something.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 9, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> This seems more like a table game you would do with friends between events than an actual official event.
> 
> I've never been to a comp though. What do you guys do between events? If my friends come with me to Nats we will probably to team relays or something.



one is typically expected to make lame jokes and talk about how much they suck at the event they are about to compete in, even if (*especially* if) they are going to make it to the final round. kids also want to play with your cubes sometimes...


----------



## Carbon (Mar 9, 2015)

Corner turning octahedron or master skewb would be nice.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 9, 2015)

I would agree with mirror blocks, simple, fun, and pretty different from other wca events


----------



## TMOY (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh no, not that thread again.
Oh no, not that silly suggestions (2BLD, relays) again.


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> ooh, 2BLD would be cool. But then you'd need to know full COLL (or is it CLL?) to do really well



What is 


Animorpher13 said:


> 2BLD


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I would agree with mirror blocks, simple, fun, and *pretty different from other wca events*


except 3x3, which is pretty much the same thing


----------



## stoic (Mar 9, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> What is


2x2x2 blindfolded.


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2015)

TMOY said:


> Oh no, not that thread again.
> Oh no, not that silly suggestions (2BLD, relays) again.



At least someone feels the same way I do. My goodness...


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Mar 9, 2015)

A relay would be fun, match scramble too.


----------



## IllegalLaws (Mar 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Lunch



We should also have OH lunch, BLD lunch and multiBLD lunch. Maybe feet



lerenard said:


> Would certain methods become more or less viable?



I think that more inspection heavy methods would become less viable, e.g. ZZ or roux. I don't know about 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 14, 2015)

Speed BLD.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> except 3x3, which is pretty much the same thing



True, but unlike other events it shape shifts (sq1 does too) and Instead of putting colors in their right places you return it to a certain shape(a perfect cube)


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> Speed BLD.



I'm really interested in seeing how this would be done practically. I wouldn't put it past you to have some idea.

--

I'm still for Team BLD, though it wouldn't seem possible to implement in the database easily at the moment.
If I were to write regulations for Team BLD, I would be sure to include:

Instances of "the competitor" are to be considered "the competing team". Exceptions will be articulated.
The blindfolded competitor must don the blindfold, and the judge must ensure that there is an opaque object between the blindfolded competitor's face and the puzzle, before the judge calls "READY?" (incorporates B4c and its subregulations with A3b1).
The sighted competitor must not wilfully touch any part of the puzzle during the attempt.
While inspecting or solving the puzzle, the blindfolded competitor must not see the puzzle.
When both competitors on the team signify, the judge uncovers the puzzle and begins timing the 15-second inspection (supersedes A3b2).
The blindfolded competitor may pick up the puzzle during inspection (supersedes A3c).
During the attempt, in addition to communicating with the judge, competitors on the team may communicate with each other (supersedes A5a).
All current +2 penalties are still in effect.
The blindfolded competitor starts and stops the timer, though the competing team must ensure the timer is started/stopped correctly (supersedes A4 and A6).
While inspecting or solving the puzzle, the competitors on the team may receive assistance from each other (supersedes A5b).
After the blindfolded competitor stops the timer, he may move the blindfold.
If a puzzle defect occurs, and the competing team chooses to repair it, only the blindfolded competitor is allowed to repair the puzzle. Repairs must be made blindfolded.
etc.

When a judge holds an opaque object between the blindfolded's competitor's face and the puzzle, there are some potential difficulties:

The blindfolded competitor may unintentionally touch the judge.
Communication between team members can become difficult.
The competing may prefer placing the puzzle above the blindfolded competitor's head, which would require the judge to move the opaque object.
etc.
The first two would become part of the logistics of the event. The third one can be eliminated by disallowing the practice entirely (more difficult) or by the blindfolded competitor wearing something like a baseball cap (less difficult).

Thoughts?


----------



## pdilla (Mar 21, 2015)

2x2 - 4x4 relays would be cool. Perhaps to qualify you must be in Top X in at least one of the events (2x2, 3x3, 4x4).


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 21, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> No it wouldn't. It would take time though. The way I would do it is:
> 
> First I would choose 1-2 pieces at the time and track in my mind move by move where those pieces would be if you apply the scramble on solved cube.
> Then I would write down the places that pieces end up and start over and choose different piece(s) to track this time.
> ...




ohhh ok I get it. Basically incorporating the speed BLD Idea. I could probably do that then. It would take like an hour though 


I also think it'd be cool to add like 3x3x4 or some rectangular puzzle because atm there isn't any events like it.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 21, 2015)

pdilla said:


> 2x2 - 4x4 relays would be cool. Perhaps to qualify you must be in Top X in at least one of the events (2x2, 3x3, 4x4).



yeah but for that there should be added extra rules regarding stuff like inspection and +2's i suppose.


----------



## TheSeppomania (Mar 21, 2015)

i have the feeling a shapeshifting puzzle as an official discipline would be an enrichment for the whole "sport". and i don't number square1 among, cause there is still the coloring of the puzzle.

mirror blocks wouldn't be the best idea to put in, cause it is the same as a 3x3, although nearly everybody has this puzzle and i would be soooo happy if it would be official someday ^^
a better thing would be mirror blocks full blind, or an other shapeshifting puzzle like ghost cube, fisher cube or mastermorphix, because there is a kind of parity you don't have on the 3x3. especially the ghost cube would be a great enlargement cause it can only be solved by shape.

sorry if the english was to bad.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 21, 2015)

TheSeppomania said:


> i have the feeling a shapeshifting puzzle as an official discipline would be an enrichment for the whole "sport". and i don't number square1 among, cause there is still the coloring of the puzzle.
> 
> mirror blocks wouldn't be the best idea to put in, cause it is the same as a 3x3, although nearly everybody has this puzzle and i would be soooo happy if it would be official someday ^^
> a better thing would be mirror blocks full blind, or an other shapeshifting puzzle like ghost cube, fisher cube or mastermorphix, because there is a kind of parity you don't have on the 3x3. especially the ghost cube would be a great enlargement cause it can only be solved by shape.
> ...



the problem for this is mailny how to check if you scrambled the cube correctly and the misaligning while transporting the cube.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

TheSeppomania said:


> i have the feeling a shapeshifting puzzle as an official discipline would be an enrichment for the whole "sport". and i don't *number* square1 among, cause there is still the coloring of the puzzle.



Literal translations are awesome.



> mirror blocks wouldn't be the best idea to put in, cause it is the same as a 3x3, although nearly everybody has this puzzle and i would be soooo happy if it would be official someday ^^
> a better thing would be mirror blocks full blind, or an other shapeshifting puzzle like ghost cube, fisher cube or mastermorphix, because there is a kind of parity you don't have on the 3x3. especially the ghost cube would be a great enlargement cause it can only be solved by shape.
> 
> sorry if the english was to bad.



Mirror Blocks full BLD would be pretty awesome and different from other BLD events.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 22, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> yeah but for that there should be added extra rules regarding stuff like inspection and +2's i suppose.



Perhaps an inspection extension to 30 seconds or so? And, the whole +2 rule controversy aside, +2s could plausibly be stacked. Or else more than one +2 could result in a DNF for the relay.


----------



## Berd (Mar 22, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Perhaps an inspection extension to 30 seconds or so? And, the whole +2 rule controversy aside, +2s could plausibly be stacked. Or else more than one +2 could result in a DNF for the relay.


In MBLD, all the cubes can be a +2 off.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Perhaps an inspection extension to 30 seconds or so? And, the whole +2 rule controversy aside, +2s could plausibly be stacked. Or else more than one +2 could result in a DNF for the relay.



Do you mean +2s, or the cube being aligned over 45 degrees?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Mar 22, 2015)

I would love to see Mastermorphix or some other 3x3 shapemod added.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 1, 2015)

I vote for gigaminx even though I'm not into megaminx-related puzzles. It would be absolutely awesome in official competitions.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry for bump but I have a really awesome idea for an official event that connects two of the most beloved events already existing.

We would basically do FMC but are only allowed to use our feet (obviously for both turning the cubes and writing down the solution).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 12, 2015)

sqAree said:


> Sorry for bump but I have a really awesome idea for an official event that connects two of the most beloved events already existing.
> 
> We would basically do FMC but are only allowed to use our feet (obviously for both turning the cubes and writing down the solution).



I'll make that Idea even better: 7x7 Multi BLD FMC One footed while juggling chainsaws while riding a unicycle on a flaming tightrope.


----------



## NSWishCuber (Dec 12, 2015)

maybe cuboids like 3x3x2 or 3x3x4. 2x2bld because you can learn it in 30 minutes and it's very impressive to non-cubers


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I'll make that Idea even better: 7x7 Multi BLD FMC One footed while juggling chainsaws while riding a unicycle on a flaming tightrope.



I like the way you think...


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 12, 2015)

Solving 2 3x3s one handed simultaneously, and both cubes have different scrambles. Has anyone tried that yet?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 12, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> Solving 2 3x3s one handed simultaneously, and both cubes have different scrambles. Has anyone tried that yet?



I summon antoine.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 12, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> Solving 2 3x3s one handed simultaneously, and both cubes have different scrambles. Has anyone tried that yet?



I'm going to do that soon. The problem is I can't really do OH with my right hand, so it needs some practice.


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 12, 2015)

sqAree said:


> I'm going to do that soon. The problem is I can't really do OH with my right hand, so it needs some practice.



I just tried this now, and I got 3:14. It was much harder than I thought.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 12, 2015)

super floppy cube one foot bld underwater while eating a liter of cheese (should be in shape of cube, 10 cm to a side)


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 12, 2015)

How about adding mirror block?

Or mirror block just by touch with no visual


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 12, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> How about adding mirror block?



I could definitely get behind this


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 12, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> How about adding mirror block?
> 
> Or mirror block just by touch with no visual



was actually gonna post mirror block in here, but ye +1 I agree


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 12, 2015)

One problem that I see with adding mirror blocks, is how can you add regulations to ensure the different sides correct height. Obviously most people would use a shengshou, but WCA has to allow any brand/future brand of mirror blocks able to compete, and with each brand they could make dimensions slightly different. How does WCA determine a standard, and how is the rule enforced?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 12, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> One problem that I see with adding mirror blocks, is how can you add regulations to ensure the different sides correct height. Obviously most people would use a shengshou, but WCA has to allow any brand/future brand of mirror blocks able to compete, and with each brand they could make dimensions slightly different. How does WCA determine a standard, and how is the rule enforced?



Well, it wouldn't be anymore difficult than enforcing sticker shade standards


----------



## Berd (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd love to add 3x3x4 or kilominx or square 2. All really cool puzzles.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 12, 2015)

I know a lot of ppl would disagree but..... full guildford challenge......
But they should have cutoff times based on previous solves done by competitors (allow them to join if their previous times were below cutoff times) for every event so those trollers who can barely solve a 4x4 cant join and will only let slightly more advanced cuber to compete. (e.g; 2x2:8 3x3:20 4x4:1.15.......... pyra:10 sq-1:25.....etc)


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 12, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> One problem that I see with adding mirror blocks, is how can you add regulations to ensure the different sides correct height. Obviously most people would use a shengshou, but WCA has to allow any brand/future brand of mirror blocks able to compete, and with each brand they could make dimensions slightly different. How does WCA determine a standard, and how is the rule enforced?



They could always find out what piece size ratio Shengshou uses, as SS has it pretty well thought out. If the pieces were any closer in size you wouldn't be able to tell them apart well enough to speedsolve, and if the size difference were any bigger the thin slice would be to thin to be functional.



Aaron Lau said:


> I know a lot of ppl would disagree but..... full guildford challenge......
> But they should have cutoff times based on previous solves done by competitors (allow them to join if their previous times were below cutoff times) for every event so those trollers who can barely solve a 4x4 cant join and will only let slightly more advanced cuber to compete. (e.g; 2x2:8 3x3:20 4x4:1.15.......... pyra:10 sq-1:25.....etc)



I would imagine full guildford would just be too much time, even world class people would take around 8 minutes. Mini guildford would be pretty cool though, as that would be much more time-efficient.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 13, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I would imagine full guildford would just be too much time, even world class people would take around 8 minutes. Mini guildford would be pretty cool though, as that would be much more time-efficient.



You could have them all at the same time after all 5bld takes like 5-10 min so it isnt rlly that long


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

1. Mirror
2. Mirror double mix
3. 3x3 speedscrambling
4. 2x2-5x5 relay
5. Big cubes OH
6. 3x3 no inspection (again)
7. Supersolve (scramble given 1 day earlier)
8. 10 3x3 relay (or less)
9. Mirror BLD no inspection
10. 5 min FMC


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

ayyyy nonWCA events ftw
Idea 1: ALL THE (mass produced) CUBOIDS (except anything that has a 1 in it, and the 2x2x3. They're all stupid.)
Idea 2: Mirrorblocks, Fisher Cube, Ghost Cube and Mastermorphix (and their 2x2 and 4x4 versions, excluding 2x2 Fisher Cube)
Idea 3: Chris's Cube on a Stick :3
Idea 4: Cube Assembly
Idea 5: 2x2 OH, 2x2 FT, 4x4 OH, 5x5 OH
Idea 6: 8x8 and 9x9 (is that a 10x10?)
Idea 7: Magic and Smart Egg are fun
Idea 8: 2x2, 3x3, Pyra, Skewb and SQ1 Team BLD
Idea 9: 2BLD, PyraBLD, SkewbBLD, SQ1BLD, 6BLD, 7BLD
Idea 10: Gear Cube, Gearshift, 5x5 Gear Cube
Idea 11: MMAP challenge (most convincing fake LL skip reaction) XD notreally
Idea 12: Square-2, Super-Square-1, Professor Pyraminx, Gigaminx, Master Pyraminx, Master Kilominx, Kilominx/Flowerminx, Master Skewb, Skewb Diamond, Skewb Ultimate, Skewb Xtreme, FaceTurning Octahedron and VertexTurning Octahedron
Idea 13: This puzzle

e:


Berd said:


> I'd love to add 3x3x4 or kilominx or square 2. All really cool puzzles.


I think we could get along.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Idea 8: 2x2, 3x3, Pyra, Skewb and SQ1 Team BLD
> Idea 9: 2BLD, PyraBLD, SkewbBLD, SQ1BLD, 6BLD, 7BLD



TeamBLD and BLD for events that you can one look are pointless.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Kudz said:


> TeamBLD and BLD for events that you can one look are pointless.



But some people can't 1-look 2x2 and Pyra.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> But some people can't 1-look 2x2.



but the event would be dominated by people who can and rankings would be extremely similar to sighted 2x2.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Maybe an event where you can solve more than 1 cube blindfolded, like 2 or even 3!



You know, MBLD is an event.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> but the event would be dominated by people who can and rankings would be extremely similar to sighted 2x2.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kduSthNwa1o 7:02

It would be 2x2 plus inspetion time, so normal WCA ranking for 2x2 +6s(?)


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 13, 2015)

Team bld. Pls.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 13, 2015)

Kudz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kduSthNwa1o 7:02
> 
> It would be 2x2 plus inspetion time, so normal WCA ranking for 2x2 +6s(?)



well not exactly. when inspecting, many times you will one-look 2-3 faces and the solutions to see which one is the best. in 2BLD, you try to one-look as fast as you can and do the first thing you see. 

uwrs:

avg5 5.231	Rami Sbahi 
avg12	5.674	Rami Sbahi 
avg50	7.008	Rami Sbahi 
avg100	7.176 Rami Sbahi



Ronxu said:


> Team bld. Pls.



+1 les go


----------



## Berd (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> You know, MBLD is an event.


I was definitely being sarcastic, I'd completed in MBLD before I said that haha.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> I was definitely being sarcastic, I'd completed in MBLD before I said that haha.



That was the joke. 
Also, speedscrambling is a good idea.
Take that, Ty!


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well not exactly. when inspecting, many times you will one-look 2-3 faces and the solutions to see which one is the best. in 2BLD, you try to one-look as fast as you can and do the first thing you see.
> 
> uwrs:
> 
> ...



That's why there was: (?)



YouCubing said:


> But some people can't 1-look 2x2 and Pyra.



Than they can't solve it BLD. BLD is about one looking cube, isn't it?
I might be wrong, I'm not BLD guy.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow, i was such a nub at the beginning of this year. Thank god I got some common sense now. And nice thread bump too!
I would love to watch BLD/MBLD but the competitors could choose which WCA Puzzles they want to use in the solves, and each puzzle would be worth a different amount too make it fair. Not really plausible but it would be cool to see.


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 13, 2015)

Longest moves competition! We'll see who gets all 43 quintillion permutations.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Longest moves competition! We'll see who gets all 43 quintillion permutations.



Yesterday I was for charity. One guy who saw me solving cube asked my how much perms are there. 43 quintillion I said. He respond that he found one more *he did U move*. I guess he will win it every time.
lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> That was the joke.
> Also, speedscrambling is a good idea.
> Take that, Ty!



My friend really likes to speedscrable my Pyraminx and Megaminx.


----------



## BBL'cuber (Aug 5, 2016)

Mirror Blocks and fisher cube.


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 5, 2016)

Cup and ball


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 6, 2016)

I think some sort of relay would be great. It'd sort of add a different type of event to the ones we already have. If it was 2x2-7x7 it would have to be just one single solve done, not a mean because it would be too much of a problem for organizers. Or it could be 2x2-5x5. cuboids like 2x2x3 or one of the other cuboids would be a good option too. 

The problem is that if we start adding too many events too fast, eventually we will have over 20 events and we will have to remove some if we wanted to keep all of them in the world championships.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 6, 2016)

SpeedScrambling sounds like a great idea! However I just don't see it being an event.


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Aug 6, 2016)

2-4 Relay or Kilominx


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 7, 2016)

Tommy Kiprillis said:


> 2-4 Relay or Kilominx



2-4 relay yeeees


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't have a Kilominx but it looks cool and I strongly support adding it as a WCA event.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 7, 2016)

Void Cube could be a pretty cool WCA event. If Rubiks made a clock and got it into the WCA, then I don't see why their void cube couldn't.


----------



## Sion (Aug 7, 2016)

What about shepard cubes? the center orientation adds another challenge.


----------



## Charles Jerome (Aug 7, 2016)

I would say the 2x2 Megaminx (Kilominx). It is like the Megaminx, but easier to solve and fewer pieces


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 7, 2016)

Tommy Kiprillis said:


> 2-4 Relay or Kilominx


this is my view as well


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 7, 2016)

A puzzle where you need to solve 34796 puzzles in order to solve the puzzle - in order to continue solving the puzzle. 
Lel


----------



## Sion (Aug 7, 2016)

Clock Blind. Brings more attention to a usually ignored event.


----------



## hagner (Aug 8, 2016)

master skewb because there is not many technics. it would be fun to see how people make up their own methods and how it evolves,


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 8, 2016)

Sion said:


> Clock Blind. Brings more attention to a usually ignored event.



You actually want clock blind to be an event?


----------



## hamfaceman (Aug 8, 2016)

hagner said:


> master skewb because there is not many technics. it would be fun to see how people make up their own methods and how it evolves,


That's the same for every non-WCA puzzle.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 10, 2016)

MMkay, I really think that Mirror Blox should be an event, the 3x3x3 mirror cube. Yes it is very similar to the 3x3x3, but it would add a LOT of variety to the WCA, and also I think pretty much 90% of cubers have it, because of its price, variety, as well as the general entertainment level of the puzzle itself.

What the mirror blox would add to the WCA is shapeshifting, besides the square one. Another shapeshifting puzzle would add more variety to the WCA scene, and the mirror blox isnt to hard to learn. Another thing that the mirror blox does that no other WCA event has it that each side is the same color, therefore instead of solving each side, you are just trying to get the cube back to its original shape, which is a pretty cool speedsolving task. Now yes, I know that look-ahead would be very dominant, as that would give people a big advantage in this event, however i still think it will be very challenging every single time, since no solve is the same. 

I am very new to WCA and cubing in general, but I would seriously like to see some more discussion on mirror blox, and maybe any other things they could do to the event, if it becomes one, to make it more diverse, fun, and challening .


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 10, 2016)

LRXC said:


> MMkay, I really think that Mirror Blox should be an event, the 3x3x3 mirror cube. Yes it is very similar to the 3x3x3, but it would add a LOT of variety to the WCA, and also I think pretty much 90% of cubers have it, because of its price, variety, as well as the general entertainment level of the puzzle itself.
> 
> What the mirror blox would add to the WCA is shapeshifting, besides the square one. Another shapeshifting puzzle would add more variety to the WCA scene, and the mirror blox isnt to hard to learn. Another thing that the mirror blox does that no other WCA event has it that each side is the same color, therefore instead of solving each side, you are just trying to get the cube back to its original shape, which is a pretty cool speedsolving task. Now yes, I know that look-ahead would be very dominant, as that would give people a big advantage in this event, however i still think it will be very challenging every single time, since no solve is the same.
> 
> I am very new to WCA and cubing in general, but I would seriously like to see some more discussion on mirror blox, and maybe any other things they could do to the event, if it becomes one, to make it more diverse, fun, and challening .


It is literally a modded 3x3 though, while it will bring cosmetic variety it won't bring any practical variety.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 11, 2016)

LRXC said:


> I think pretty much 90% of cubers have it



I doubt this. There are a lot of cubers at comps that don't have anything non-WCA, and many of them don't have some WCA puzzles. Also, when you look at puzzle sales in general I doubt more than 50% of cubers have more than just a 3x3.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 11, 2016)

NewCuber000 said:


> I think some sort of relay would be great. It'd sort of add a different type of event to the ones we already have. If it was 2x2-7x7 it would have to be just one single solve done, not a mean because it would be too much of a problem for organizers. Or it could be 2x2-5x5. cuboids like 2x2x3 or one of the other cuboids would be a good option too.
> 
> The problem is that if we start adding too many events too fast, eventually we will have over 20 events and we will have to remove some if we wanted to keep all of them in the world championships.


Let's maybe limit it to 2-4 or 5 so we can do a mean.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm in favour of 3 events: kilominx, mirror blocks and cuboids.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 11, 2016)

We could hold a few unofficial comps with all of these events and see which has the most success. Anybody interested in head to head FMC?


----------



## Jaloot (Aug 14, 2016)

YJ Elephant 2x2 should definitely be a separate ephent...I mean event.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 14, 2016)

Jaloot said:


> YJ Elephant 2x2 should definitely be a separate ephent...I mean event.View attachment 6608



LOL YES. Im actually dying right now lolol


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Pen should be an official event!








Not really


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 14, 2016)

2BLD, PyraminxBLD and TeamBLD should be added as WCA events.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 14, 2016)

Mmmkay I think we should probably be making a poll on this subject, seeing that we have a couple tat are blatantly obvious are the top suggestions.

These are...

*Mirror Blox
Kilominx
2 BLD
2-4 Relay
Team BLD
Mirror BLD*


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 14, 2016)

FMC is already a WCA event


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 14, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Mmmkay I think we should probably be making a poll on this subject, seeing that we have a couple tat are blatantly obvious are the top suggestions.
> 
> These are...
> 
> ...



And mirror blocks BLD


----------



## RennuR (Aug 14, 2016)

Shoot I knew I was off... wait I added FMC LOL what the heck am I thinking. Yeah mirror BLD as well, lemme change that


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 14, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Shoot I knew I was off... wait I added FMC LOL what the heck am I thinking. Yeah mirror BLD as well, lemme change that


Maybe u meant speed FMC? I would definitely like to see speed FMC added


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 15, 2016)

Head to head FMC is nice too. There could be a group stage(speed FMC results) and the top 5 would advance would advance. One person gets a BYE and the champion of the others would face the group stage victor.


----------



## PaintballCat (Aug 15, 2016)

Match the scramble would be cool, or some kind of shape mod like fisher cube or mirror blocks


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 16, 2016)

Perhaps challenge constraints. Ex. solve using only F or 180 degree turns.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 16, 2016)

Emphasis on the "perhaps"


----------

